# new calf - weak & can't stand **EDITED TO ADD PICTURES**



## MaineHighlands (Jun 19, 2012)

Our highland heifer just calved this morning.  She walked away, never licked the calf, etc...
We got the calf breathing, and rubbed her with towels.
We brought them both the barn and tried to get the calf to nurse.  She got a few good sucks, but we had to hold her up as she cannot stand yet!
I milked out as much as I could (which wasn't much) and fed it to the calf and also some powdered colostrum.
The mother has zero interest in her baby.  We were told to put the baby in front of the cow that calved yesterday, but since she cannot stand, I am not sure what good that will do?
Any suggestions?


----------



## elevan (Jun 19, 2012)

I would probably start with a shot of Bo-Se.


----------



## MaineHighlands (Jun 19, 2012)

Calf is able to stand and walk (though wobbly).  We put the mom in a head catch and tied her leg to let the baby nurse again, once we released the mom, she pinned the baby against the wall of the stall with her horns like she wanted to gore the baby.  We again separated them.  We are going to try to give the calf as much of the colostrum tonight as we can, keep the mama and baby in separate stalls, but next to each other, and try to get her to nurse again in the morning.  I REALLY want to have the heifer raise the calf and not have her be a bottle baby.  How long will it take to get the maternal feeling or will she ever get it?


----------



## Cricket (Jun 19, 2012)

Glad the calf is perking up.  Has the mama cow cleaned yet?  Sometimes they'll settle once that's done.  I had a Hereford heifer who did the same thing 2 years in a row and we butchered her.  I would continue to milk her out just so that she doesn't dry off if she decides to accept her calf and think it's a good idea to keep them separate.

There's a similar thread on here somewhere--I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## MaineHighlands (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks,
We got another cup of colostrum in her, she is exhausted, we are exhausted.  I just hope for the best tomorrow...


----------



## aileenB (Jun 22, 2012)

I think you just have to take care of it since it was a kid and a newborn.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry I missed this post - best to duplicate in cattle section 
Whats the latest news Maine - heifers can do that sort of thing and walk off - unusual for Highland though.
Try to stick with mums milk if you have to bottle feed for the first week. Hope you have some good news for us


----------



## MaineHighlands (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is the update on our little calf...
The vet came out on Wednesday - at about 30 hours old - She said that she was presenting as not having enough colostrum and not enough nourishment in general.  She gave a shot of antibodies, a shot of antibiotic (just in case) and tube fed her about one cup.  The mom tried to kill the calf the last time we had them together - pinned her against the stall wall and tried to put a horn through her - so we sent her out.  We tried to get her to into a stall next to the calf - but she forced her way out of the head catch and squeezed through the opening - splintering the wood and went out into the pasture. 
We were able to get a little more milk (replacer) in the calf on Wednesday evening.  It has been so hot here - 95 deg. + that the calf was really not sucking well and still so weak... so we moved her to a cooler location and this morning she was downright perky!  She sucked her bottle completely and was looking for more, she followed us around while doing chores for a while until she got tired, then she napped in her pen.  She weighs about 35 lbs and is tiny thing... the vet said she should have about 2 liters per day so we are feeding 2 cups 4x per day and will gradually work up to more per feeding and less feedings until she is eating 2x per day.  I would rather leave her wanting a little than to overfeed her at this point.

I will try to get a picture of her and post, but I think that the emergency is over.

Thanks,
Jill


----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 22, 2012)

35lb - wow you suprise me perhaps your just guessing as I would have thought 60 to 70 for Highland calves just like Galloway ???????? but never had Highland ???????
 crossed for you and calf


----------



## MaineHighlands (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the well wishes...

Yes she weighs about 35 lbs.  I can lift her easily- I may bring a scale out to weigh her today to know for sure, but she weighs a LOT less than a grain bag!
When I can figure out how to add a picture I will post one!


----------



## MaineHighlands (Jun 23, 2012)

Here are some pictures of our calf "Maisey"


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 23, 2012)

She is adorable. I hope she does well for you.


----------



## manybirds (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Jun 23, 2012)

She is adorable!

Do you know when her mother was bred?  Her hooves look a little under developed, and I am wondering if she is a little early.

I really suggest probios, or daily yogurt on one that little.

Keep us posted?


----------



## MaineHighlands (Jun 23, 2012)

The heifer was field exposed beginning in August of last year, so there really wasn't a due date per se...
I wouldn't be surprised if she was a little early, though the vet didn't say anything about it when she was out here on Wednesday.
She is much smaller than the other calf born on Monday.

How do you feed yogurt?  Is it just store bought plain yogurt mixed with the milk replacer and how much?


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd get plain yogurt and put about a quarter cup in her bottles.


----------

